# Word of the Day:  Cantankerous



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2020)

Use *cantankerous* in a sentence. adjective. The definition of *cantankerous* is someone who is bad tempered, grumpy or looking for an argument. An example of *cantankerous* is a grumpy old *man* who lives on your street who is always watching the neighborhood kids to find something to yell at them about.


----------



## Keesha (Sep 7, 2020)

The cantankerous old man used his cane to hit when he got angry and thought nothing of it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 7, 2020)

Keesha said:


> The cantankerous old man used his cane to hit when he got angry and thought nothing of it.


Yes, I don't know what the hay was on his mind!


----------



## Dolly (Sep 7, 2020)

I can be most cantankerous when I've having a bad day pain-wise and extremely cantankerous if it coincides with a gain on the bathroom scales


----------



## Sliverfox (Sep 7, 2020)

To ruin a  nice  day,, there has been a buzzy fly  trying to land on my ear.
I'm getting very cantankerous.

Off to find the  fly swatter,, before I knock myself  silly trying to swat the fly.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 7, 2020)

I don't get cantankerous often, but when I do, I make sure I do it good!


----------



## Kaila (Sep 7, 2020)

I can usually get grumpy and discouraged, without being cantankerous toward others, but not always.

Did anyone else's spellchecker reject their first spelling, of the word...... cantakrooous?

Does anyone else think it just has too darn many letters?!!!


----------



## RubyK (Sep 7, 2020)

In my childhood neighborhood there was a cantankerous man who loved his lawn and was constantly telling  the kids to "get off my grass!!"


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 7, 2020)

RubyK said:


> In my childhood neighborhood there was a cantankerous man who loved his lawn and was constantly telling  the kids to "get off my grass!!"


My husband tells of a funny story dating back to his school days, when a homeowner yelled at dear husband and his friend to quit cutting cross the corner of his property, and of course being school-age and all, dear husband and friend took that as an invitation to cut across the corner of the homeowners lawn even more.

Nonetheless, one morning the homeowner had reached his end with dear husbands and friends antics, and was waiting for them with running shoes on, and when dear husband and friend cut across his lawn, a chase ensued, but being in their prime, dear husband and friend dusted the homeowner, and in doing so, laughed and mocked the poor man when he accepted defeat, all out of breath.


----------



## Pappy (Sep 8, 2020)

My mother got a little cantankerous when I put one of these in her smoke one time. I never did it again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Sep 8, 2020)

Pappy said:


> My mother got a little cantankerous when I put one of these in her smoke one time. I never did it again.
> 
> View attachment 121515


OMG, what memories!

I remember those cigarette bombs!

We planted one in my friends, moms cigarette one day, but she took it all in stride!


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 8, 2020)

cats


----------

